# Night time kneading



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Since I got my ragdoll she has slept on the end of the bed and since then the other cats followed. Since we moved to the new house a month ago she now sleeps directly beside me purring like a motor the whole night. A few weeks ago she started kneading beside me purring hard before laying down and going to sleep. The last few nights she has kept me up because her kneading now goes on for a long time and now one of the other cats who doesn't pure often started purring loudly too and kneading. Not sure why she is doing this but she also head butts me hard and crawls all over me. It's getting to the point where I barely sleep now.


----------



## sgtpeppersmom (Jul 23, 2012)

I have a similar problem! It sounds like your kitty is very affectionate, and just unfortunately seeks it from you late at night. Whenever Sarge headbutts me, it's because he wants me to pet him and/or scratch his head. He also lays down on me and sometimes kneads my face!! I've had some success by gently holding his paws when he starts to knead, and eventually he calms down and folds his paws under. Maybe it would help to be really affectionate with her before you to bed?


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Aww, that's very sweet! She's just being affectionate. 

Sgtpeppersmom, my cat Sophie used to try to knead my face too. I would hold up my hand and she would knead my hand instead. I really miss that.

Lily gets affectionate after I go to bed too, and wants me to pet her and she wants to lick my face. But it's only a few minutes and then she settles down.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

It's funny because I do try to be affectionate throughout the day with her. She lets me pet her and she sits beside me sometimes but anytime I try to cuddle her she gives me a grunt and walks away. Even when I am in bed sitting up with the light on she sits at the doorway staring at me. Then as soon as I shut off the light and lay down she let's out a long meow and runs to the bed the starts to purr and knead. Lol oh well guess I'll have to live with it


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

welcome to the sleep deprivation club. :thumb sounds like your ragdoll has gotten your other furbabies hooked on a good thing. they're realizing just how fun it is to keep mom awake at night.

it's funny what you said about your ragdoll not really wanting to cuddle all that much when you're up, but as soon as you're in bed, look out! angel had that split personality herself in the beginning. she would snap at us if we pet or brushed her too much during the day and there was NO way we could go anywhere near her belly, but get her in bed when she climbs on top of us at 3 am and BAM! it's like jekyl and hyde. i give her full body massages AND belly rubs AND rub her teeth and gums like nobody's business. ha ha! i think she feels in the dominant position when we're in bed so she's not so defensive then.

but there is hope for you! angel's been with us for 6 months now and she's mellowed out. she's much more comfortable with us and her new house now and sometimes just sleeps alone in the living room all night. most nights i'm still petting her from 3 am to 5 am, and although i miss when she doesn't come to bed, i LOVE the full night's sleep. then i always try to catch up on sleep on the weekends. most days now i barely even feel like i'm going to throw up from lack of sleep! :wink i'm probably developing some health issues due to this horrible sleep pattern i have now, but i just love our angel so much.


----------

